# I love anything and everything blue & white.



## PamfromTx

Does anyone else enjoy collecting pottery, dishes, *etc.* in blue & white?  I'll be posting items that I have seen in Pinterest.  I have a few items because I have to refrain myself from buying more.  I prefer clutter free decor.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Murrmurr

A long time ago a girlfriend of mine made me a lamp that looks almost identical to this one...

 I still have it. I hung it over my little office space in my living room, but my furniture is mostly black and a rusty orange color so I bought some blue and white fabric and some blue, white, and rust colored fabric and made throw-pillows that turned out kind of beachy looking, so I bought a mostly blue & white sea-scape tapestry. And now suddenly everybody notices the lamp.

Not exactly a collection, but...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

For a lady with impeccable taste, a lady who admires the aesthetic of the contrast between blue & white, a lady who would grace the highway in a beautiful MG car, in blue and white, naturally:


----------



## timoc

horseless carriage said:


> For a lady with impeccable taste, a lady who admires the aesthetic of the contrast between blue & white, a lady who would grace the highway in a beautiful MG car, in blue and white, naturally:
> View attachment 151681View attachment 151682View attachment 151683


Now that is sheer class, when can you deliver?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another vote for blue and white!

This 1920s MalingWare tea caddy from Ringtons Tea Merchants is one of my favorites.

 It seems comfortable with the rest of the homely cutter in my kitchen.


----------



## terry123

I love my blue and white too.  Started collecting Polish Stoneware a few years ago and still buy a piece now and then.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

Have a delft blue dinner set inherited from my gran and our guest bathroom is white with blue spanish tiles. Yes, I love blue!


----------



## Gaer

Pam, Your things are so beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx

Gaer said:


> Pam, Your things are so beautiful!


Those aren't my things but rather things I saw in Pinterest, @Gaer


----------



## Gaer

PamfromTx said:


> Those aren't my things but rather things I saw in Pinterest, @Gaer


Oh!  OK.  Well, In that case, you have good taste!


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Does anyone else enjoy collectingView attachment 151660 pottery, dishes, etc. in blue & white?  I'll be posting items that I have seen in Pinterest.  I have a few items because I have to refrain myself from buying more.  I prefer clutter free decor.


My sister-in-law has something very similar to this that belonged to her grandmother.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm not attracted to blue in the house.

I'll wear certain blues, and love blue gemstones (of which I haven't any), but that's all.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

My dad use to say he likes every color as long as its blue. I painted my daughters old bedroom Amish blue with white trim. It is a relaxing color and I like to spend time on the computer and doing other projects in there.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My dad use to say he likes every color as long as its blue. I painted my daughters old bedroom Amish blue with white trim. It is a relaxing color and I like to spend time on the computer and doing other projects in there.


I painted the nursery room in our house a light pale blue and loved the contrast between the pale blue and white baby cribs.


----------



## Jules

My last two couches have been blue.  Guessing that‘s been 25 years total.

My car is blue.  That was a key criteria in the search.  There’re more of them now.


----------



## PamfromTx

Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> I painted the nursery room in our house a light pale blue and loved the contrast between the pale blue and white baby cribs.


I painted the sky blue and it seems everybody likes it.   

OK, time to go back to my cell now. 

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

RadishRose said:


> I'm not attracted to blue in the house.


You should see my kitchen, it's in your face, red & white. I didn't want to detract from the blue & white theme, but when I get an opportunity I will post a few photos.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

My Mom had a pair of Capodimonte lamps and 2 vases in blue. I don't have a picture of the lamps but I found a picture online of similar vases. When my Mom passed we gave all of them to the oldest granddaughter. Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## tbeltrans

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 152048


That really deep blue is my favorite color.


Tony


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

tbeltrans said:


> That really deep blue is my favorite color.
> 
> View attachment 152060
> Tony


Beautiful.... I love it too.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

If I had a choice, I'd live in a blue and white decorated home.  lol  Well, not quite all of the decor, but mostly a bedroom and perhaps the kitchen.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Giantsfan1954

As long as it’s NY GIANTS blue, I’m in...
BIG BLUE WRECKING CREW=GOAT


----------



## Pepper

Such lovely elegance.  Great thread.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

What do you think of a blue & white blazer? A bit loud, would you say?


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 152308
> What do you think of a blue & white blazer? A bit loud, would you say?


Not loud at all.

Classy and smart summer sports jacket.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

A few years ago I was able to visit Chefchaouen in Morocco. Thought you might enjoy a walk through the "blue"city Pam...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Remy

Blue and white isn't my decorating aesthetic (I really have none, mainly what I find at the thrift store) but I agree it's appealing. Blue is very calming.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## dobielvr

I usually have to throw some pink in there somewhere......

My inside walls are painted blue, w/white trim.  Blue rugs in the bedrooms.  All light blue.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## bowmore

My sister has a bunch of Wedgewood  china she would be happy to sell you


----------



## Aunt Marg

Catherine's Palace, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## Sassycakes

*I have 2 of these ashtrays from my Honeymoon. They were in our room and I was talking to the maid and said I thought they were soo pretty. She told me I could have them. That was in 1966, and I still have them.*


----------



## Glowworm

Wedgewood china from England. Very pretty and very collectable sassy


----------



## Glowworm

Sassy if you ever get the chance there are two places you must visit. Santorini in Greece and Sidi Bou Said in Tunisia


----------



## debodun

I have another piece of Wedgwood, but it's not blue:



BTW - there's no "e" in Wedgwood


----------



## Glowworm

Of course no ”E”


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

You should check Poole Pottery, Pam.
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...AhX1nVwKHUQ2BQgQjJkEegQIBRAB&biw=1366&bih=625


----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 153469


Is that yours? If so, where did you get it? I LOVE it!


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Is that yours? If so, where did you get it? I LOVE it!


No, not mine, @debodun    Found it on Pinterest.


----------



## PamfromTx

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 153474
> You should check Poole Pottery, Pam.
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB749GB750&source=univ&tbm=isch&q=pics+of+exquisite+blue+&+white+Poole+Pottery&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiljvT_2ZvvAhX1nVwKHUQ2BQgQjJkEegQIBRAB&biw=1366&bih=625


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PamfromTx

My sis-in-law brought this from Spain.  I love the set.

Tried uploading a video of a few of my collectibles and it would not work.  Was trying to do that instead of taking pic after pic.


----------



## PamfromTx

From my collection.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Part of my collection. Cat is quite old.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

Found another figurine


----------



## HoneyNut

So many pretty blue and white things, I'm enjoying the pictures.  A few tho cause thoughts like "they must not have a cat, that display would be all over the floor in pieces" or "they must be able to afford to pay someone else to dust".


----------



## PamfromTx

HoneyNut said:


> So many pretty blue and white things, I'm enjoying the pictures.  A few tho cause thoughts like "they must not have a cat, that display would be all over the floor in pieces" or "they must be able to afford to pay someone else to dust".


We can't afford someone to 'dust' for us @HoneyNut .   We don't have cats.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Delftware


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 161261


This is beautiful, @debodun


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 151706


I like this cabinet!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Blue & white, It has to be Josiah Wedgewood;


----------



## debodun

If it's Wedgwood (no 'e' in it), it should be marked on the bottom.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

This has a small hole in the bottom. Don't know its purpose.


----------



## RadishRose

Claude Monet's Kitchen


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## terry123

Love all the blue.  I had stopped collecting polish pottery but after seeing all these I think I will get a few more pieces.


----------



## Aunt Marg

So pretty, but it doesn't come cheap.

Have always loved Wedgewood pieces.

These matching vases are for sale for $5000


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Aunt Marg

Horseless, has me thinking all things Wedgewood.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

There is a history of painting porch ceilings blue, in the South.






Curb appeal​"Whether you are sprucing up your house to sell or just want it to look its best, a blue porch ceiling can help.  That quick flash of color, viewed from the sidewalk, adds interest and curb appeal in any landscape".

*Insect repellant*​"Finally, the blue color was also thought to trick wasps, mosquitos, and other insects into thinking the ceiling was the sky. This had the effect (hopefully!) of discouraging them from congregating around seating areas".

"Some evidence suggests that wasps are actually fooled by the color blue, but there may be a more logical explanation. Lye was a primary ingredient in the original paints used for blue porch ceilings. This chemical may have been a deterrent for wasps and other insects".

"In addition to insects, many believe that a blue porch ceiling prevents birds from nesting in the eaves of the porch. The evidence supporting a blue porch ceiling’s insect and bird-repelling powers is anecdotal, but folks across the South swear it works"!

*Extending daylight*​"Other homeowners felt that the paint color helped to extend the last light of day, making the porch feel bright even once the sun had begun to set.  Looking up to see a light porch ceiling tricks a person into thinking it is still light out, especially when viewed against a darkening sky".


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> There is a history of painting porch ceilings blue, in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curb appeal​"Whether you are sprucing up your house to sell or just want it to look its best, a blue porch ceiling can help.  That quick flash of color, viewed from the sidewalk, adds interest and curb appeal in any landscape".
> 
> *Insect repellant*​"Finally, the blue color was also thought to trick wasps, mosquitos, and other insects into thinking the ceiling was the sky. This had the effect (hopefully!) of discouraging them from congregating around seating areas".
> 
> "Some evidence suggests that wasps are actually fooled by the color blue, but there may be a more logical explanation. Lye was a primary ingredient in the original paints used for blue porch ceilings. This chemical may have been a deterrent for wasps and other insects".
> 
> "In addition to insects, many believe that a blue porch ceiling prevents birds from nesting in the eaves of the porch. The evidence supporting a blue porch ceiling’s insect and bird-repelling powers is anecdotal, but folks across the South swear it works"!
> 
> *Extending daylight*​"Other homeowners felt that the paint color helped to extend the last light of day, making the porch feel bright even once the sun had begun to set.  Looking up to see a light porch ceiling tricks a person into thinking it is still light out, especially when viewed against a darkening sky".


"Haint blue".
The south can be so mysterious.


----------



## PamfromTx

Meanderer said:


> There is a history of painting porch ceilings blue, in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curb appeal​"Whether you are sprucing up your house to sell or just want it to look its best, a blue porch ceiling can help.  That quick flash of color, viewed from the sidewalk, adds interest and curb appeal in any landscape".
> 
> *Insect repellant*​"Finally, the blue color was also thought to trick wasps, mosquitos, and other insects into thinking the ceiling was the sky. This had the effect (hopefully!) of discouraging them from congregating around seating areas".
> 
> "Some evidence suggests that wasps are actually fooled by the color blue, but there may be a more logical explanation. Lye was a primary ingredient in the original paints used for blue porch ceilings. This chemical may have been a deterrent for wasps and other insects".
> 
> "In addition to insects, many believe that a blue porch ceiling prevents birds from nesting in the eaves of the porch. The evidence supporting a blue porch ceiling’s insect and bird-repelling powers is anecdotal, but folks across the South swear it works"!
> 
> *Extending daylight*​"Other homeowners felt that the paint color helped to extend the last light of day, making the porch feel bright even once the sun had begun to set.  Looking up to see a light porch ceiling tricks a person into thinking it is still light out, especially when viewed against a darkening sky".


Interesting, thank you for sharing this info.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 166958


So serene and pretty.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## flowerchild




----------



## RnR

Beautiful pics ... thank you PamfromTx and others.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

RnR said:


> Beautiful pics ... thank you PamfromTx and others.


You are welcome.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Years ago, I lived in an apartment Rego Park, NYC  One of my neighbors had a "Blue" apartment. EVERYTHING in the place was the same shade of blue. Floors, drapes, walls, doors, every stick of furniture, even the electric outlet plates. Their  'silverware" was blue. blue toilet, tub, sink. They were so proud of it. They told us how long it took to get EVERYTHING in that shade of blue. We just wanted to get out of the p[lace. You felt swallowed up by the color.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Covered cobalt blenko jar with added silvered top.​$450.00​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Cobalt Blue Glass Jewelry Box​

$650.00​


----------



## PamfromTx

Victorian Mary Gregory Cobalt Blue Jewelry Casket​



$1,600.00​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe

fuzzybuddy said:


> Years ago, I lived in an apartment Rego Park, NYC  One of my neighbors had a "Blue" apartment. EVERYTHING in the place was the same shade of blue. Floors, drapes, walls, doors, every stick of furniture, even the electric outlet plates. Their  'silverware" was blue. blue toilet, tub, sink. They were so proud of it. They told us how long it took to get EVERYTHING in that shade of blue. We just wanted to get out of the p[lace. You felt swallowed up by the color.


My favorite color is purple and I once went to look at house to buy and it was all purple........even purple shag rugs in every room! I have never wanted a purple decor theme in my home since. I still love purple though.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pepper




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> View attachment 185838


I love this, Deb.  I've been hinting to you for a couple of months.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Pepper said:


>


lol!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 186122


How beautiful!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Della

Blue and white is my favorite combination.  It's so clean looking!  My bedroom walls are a lavender/blue and we have white bedding.  I sure would love a blue and white kitchen.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady

80 percent of my wardrobe is blue.  I have always loved blue, any shade.  My first car was a baby blue Chevrolet Camaro.


----------



## PamfromTx

GAlady said:


> 80 percent of my wardrobe is blue.  I have always loved blue, any shade.  My first car was a baby blue Chevrolet Camaro.


I remember owning a beautiful sapphire blue dress that I wore for a wedding and then a Christmas dance.  I loved it.  Don't know what happened to it.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Snow74

_you said Blue and White right?_


----------



## Geezer Garage

Here you go. Mike



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/562598178426473824/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dseag2

Santorini, Greece.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonSR77

PamfromTx said:


> Does anyone else enjoy collectingView attachment 151660 pottery, dishes, *etc.* in blue & white?  I'll be posting items that I have seen in Pinterest.  I have a few items because I have to refrain myself from buying more.  I prefer clutter free decor.


there definitely is something about blue and white.  I have always found that color scheme to be relaxing and comforting.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## terry123

JonSR77 said:


> there definitely is something about blue and white.  I have always found that color scheme to be relaxing and comforting.


Me too!


----------



## debodun

Cat creamer


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

Vermeer’s Love for Cornflower Blue​

https://canvas.saatchiart.com/art/vermeers-love-for-cornflower-blue


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## David777

Fly species on baby blue eyes, nemophila menziesii 
Shell Creek, San Luis Obispo Co 
spring 2006 
7900 Nikon Coolpix 2200x2100 pixels


----------



## oldaunt

Blue and white....I love making quilts


----------



## RadishRose

oldaunt said:


> Blue and white....I love making quiltsView attachment 221692View attachment 221693


Gorgeous!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

isn't this lovely....?




​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 223205


?  Candle Holders ?


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> ?  Candle Holders ?


Yes.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 187271



Blue & white shoes, irresistible.


----------



## Remy

I bought these as part of my thrifting haul this week. I don't know what they are. I bought them to put in my garden if I ever find a mobile in a park. They are a darker blue than pictured.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 226849


Omg I love these!
Where can I find them?  I don't see them in the stores around here.

ETA: found some at JC Penney, Amazon


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227031


I agree. The blue and white is beautiful and refreshing.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

When my parents passed away my sister and I decided to let the grandchildren go in the house and take whatever they liked. We felt our parents had been so generous to us when they were alive so the Grandkids should pick what they liked. At one point my Niece Lisa came to my house and wanted to give me something. She said she remembered when my Dad bought them he said they reminded him of my blue eyes.I told her that my daughter and her sister had blue eyes so give it to one of them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pam when I saw these cute birdies, I immediately thought of you.


----------



## PamfromTx

OneEyedDiva said:


> Pam when I saw these cute birdies, I immediately thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 227943


Awwww, thank you.  Love them.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Book


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 234486


I am trying to decide when I come to visit you if I will stay in the blue and white room or the vivid color room.  I think both would be wonderful for any guests.


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> I am trying to decide when I come to visit you if I will stay in the blue and white room or the vivid color room.  I think both would be wonderful for any guests.


OMG, lol.... you have me giggling big time.  No blue/white bedroom; I got tired of it.  LOL!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 231651


It’s all so restful on the eyes


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

I use to clean a house every week that looked almost exactly like this.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## LadyEmeraude

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 242578


----------



## LadyEmeraude




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 242574


I love these dishes!!!   Probably cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> I love these dishes!!!   Probably cost an arm and a leg.


IKR, aren't they pretty.  Love the pattern.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

An antique flow blue bowl from Germany


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Do any of you own any Fenton glass?   @debodun


----------



## debodun

Yes! I sold a lot over the years and when I moved. but I kept pieces I liked. Start a Fenton glass thread and I'll post photos of mine.


----------



## Nemo2

Tuaregs:

https://www.aspentimes.com/news/tuaregs-the-blue-people/

Saw this guy in Senegal:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## debodun

Most of the Akro agate (this is a collectible glassware) cornucopias I have have some blue in them.


----------



## debodun

A handblown glass seal (or walrus)


----------



## debodun

A dragon ball. I don't know what the use of it is.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> A dragon ball. I don't know what the use of it is.
> 
> View attachment 254908


To kill mice, ???


----------



## debodun

How? It's hollow, so not very heavy.


----------



## debodun

BTW - I did create an album for my Fenton Glass:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/fenton-glass-items.652/


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> BTW - I did create an album for my Fenton Glass:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/fenton-glass-items.652/


Love your things, Deb!


----------



## debodun

Fenton is a collectible glass, but it doesn't move at my garage sale.


----------



## terry123

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 254716


Do you have this, Pam?


----------



## debodun

Bluebirds of Happiness (glass)


----------



## debodun

Blue Squirrels of Happiness


----------



## debodun

Vintage cereal size bowls with a fish motif.


----------



## horseless carriage

Do you like this fabric Pam?
In the new year my tailor, not my talented lady, but a tailor,
is going turn about eight feet of that fabric into this:


My wife has already made the white
baggy trousers seen here:


The hat & shoes are already in the wardrobe:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lilac

I love blue and white dinnerware.  I have the original Pfaltzgraff Yorktown, an old Johnson Bros. pattern from my Mom & my everyday is the Blue Willow.  I'll also pick up pieces misc. pieces of other patterns to hang in my kitchen.  

Also, is it just me or do you miss having a saucer with the cup that you don't see in the new dinnerware?


----------



## RadishRose

Lilac said:


> Also, is it just me or do you miss having a saucer with the cup that you don't see in the new dinnerware?


@Lilac, I haven't looked at new dinnerware in any serious manner in a looong time.

 When I finally broke too many coffee mugs, I ran to Walmart to pick up four everyday things. Come to think of it, altho' they were actually largish cups, there were no saucers!


----------



## Lilac

I like someplace for my spoon & more importantly a cookie or two.


----------



## PamfromTx

terry123 said:


> Do you have this, Pam?


No, everything that I post on this thread is mostly from Pinterest.


----------



## debodun

Votive candle holder


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

Most prewar classic MG cars are always seen in red. They do look rather good in blue and white too.


----------

